# Is My Yellow Guppy Pregnant??



## Hayley92 (Apr 14, 2013)

The other day I brought 2 female guppies, an orange and a yellow one, i am planning to breed them with my males, my yellow guppy is the biggest of them all and my sister is convince that she's pregnant. 
I know guppies can store sperm but would a pet shop knowingly sell a pregnant guppy? Surely they would of at least made me aware.
I've posted a picture as my avatar. Please would someone have a look and tell me what they think.
I've tried to look for a gravity spot but I cannot see one at all on either of my females. 
Thankyou in advance for your help xxx


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't tell with the pic but if she was in a tank with males chances are she is pregnant. The gravid spot will continue to darken if she is.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Most of the time if a live bearing fish is in a tank with a male for even a short time, chances are she will become pregnant. And yes they can store sperm for a later day. And no, they do not have to tell you if the are hit. Most people consider that a good thing!

What's your worry though? Do you want to try and keep the fry? Cause if not then they will just simply be eaten by other fish in the tank. Which is actually really good for them.


----------



## Hayley92 (Apr 14, 2013)

I would like to keep the fry, I know that she will eventually get pregnant if kept with my male guppies but I was wondering how to work our if she is already pregnant, so I can try and work out how soon she will need to be put in the hatchery.
Is the grab if spot on both side or just one? I have managed to get a clearer picture of her and the other female so that you can compare them xx


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Guppy Breeding is easy. Guppy breeding lines in very complicated.
Even as a little juvenile, the sexes are separated. The sooner the better. No dealer can guarantee that the females are not mated. The own juveniles must be kept to an accurate accounting records. Date, father, mother. This requires a lot of aquariums.
The males show the color and fins characteristics, but the females inherit the characteristics. (Only the females that come to the males of the same breed). It requires a lot of patience. Mostly, you watch soon by no longer.
good luck


----------



## Hayley92 (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you think she looks pregnant by he picture?. X


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I think she is but don't move her until her belly squares off at back end, it will look like she swallowed a box.


----------

